
The Real Issues Going to Mars - DSVC
Physically sending a space ship to Mars isn&#x27;t the issue.  It is life support.  Astronauts lose something like 2% of their bone density per 30 days on average in zero gravity and they also have serious issues containing and mitigating CO2 levels in space.<p>Rocket ships are cool - but life support is the real issue.
======
internaut
I agree that is where the long term focus ought to be.

Do you know if artificial gravity, nutrition and shielding will solve most of
the problems?

